# Hagen Power Glo 18000K? any help GREATLY welcomed



## darktemplar92 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi guys!

Intermediate fish keeper.
trigon 350 (76/77gal)
community fish

recently decided to go with a planted aquarium. I purchased liquid Co2 > manado substrate (25L) and hagen power glo - 18000K bulbs as it stated this was fine for plant growth.

Im currently running 4 of these bulbs. 2x 15w at the back of the trigon and 2x 30w at the front (T5)

I got a grass like plant to blanket the bottom of the tank (cant remember the name) and anaubias to grow on a piece of bog wood

I just wanted to know are the bulbs appropriate? 

Thanks in advance :sorry:


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

If they are truely 18,000 K they are way to blue for a planted tank. I like using a combo of 6,500K and 5,000K


----------

